# NAILBENDER IR DROP INS



## hotshot2me (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if Nailbender is still active on the forum, and does he still sell the IR Drop ins for the Solarforce L2P, i am interested in one that will get me out to 100/150 yards, to use with a home made Night Vision Setup. sorry if i'm asking something thats been asked before, i found posts by him but from 2009, any help Truly Gratefully recieved: Dave


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 8, 2013)

Go to his most current sales thread here. If you have questions, just post in the thread and he'll respond.


----------



## hotshot2me (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the response Jonnyfgroove: Dave


----------

